# Camberley Audi - Dealer



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

Just flicking through and noticed there's not an entry for Camberley Audi in here yet.

Been using them for quite a few years now, when I had my RS4 (B5), and also with my current A3 Sportback. Can't fault their service department - always do a good job and know what they are talking about, which believe me, with the RS4 I found to actually be pretty rare :?

I've experienced some mediocre, and indeed some downright awful stealers, and I would definitely recommend Camberley for anyone in the Berkshire / Hampshire region as a safe haven for Audi owners!

Also just bought / buying the wife's new TTS from their sales team. It's all been pretty plain sailing, and for a sales department, they actually don't seem to be arrogant which is a shock as I've never yet had a particularly good experience dealing with Audi sales! They can be a bit slow in terms of calling back, but then that seems to be a standard experience, so I'm not going to mark them down too much on that front. Just looking forward to picking up the new car soon, will report back with any experiences good / bad through ownership of this latest beauty!


----------



## JohnnyM100 (Jul 16, 2003)

Also a fan of Camberley Audi and have been using them for years as part of their loyalty programme. Excellent Customer Service and they always fix the car without breaking anything else (unlike Reading Audi or Western Audi Service in Edinburgh - just don't get me started on them....).


----------



## MaybeTT (May 8, 2004)

Before I leave Audi Land on saturday to defect to BMW Land, I just wanted to note the good service that Martin Cox has given me with my troublesome TTR 2.0TFSI.

My previous experience with them with my mk1 TTR 225 was not good, resulting in a letter of complaint and no resolution. I've been unlucky and had 2 dodgy TTs, but Martin has handled this one's problems so much better in spite of the fact this car was not bought from them, whereas my first one was!


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

My TTRS was with Camberley Audi yesterday for it's MOT, so I asked them to investigate an issue I had with noise/vibration coming from the wheels. I also asked them to look at a problem I had with my bluetooth/telephone plus a couple of other minor things.

To sum up, Camberley Audi have again provided excellent service and set standards that sadly a lot of other Audi dealers don't follow. Admittedly I'm a long standing customer of theirs and have a decent rapport with them (having previously taken my RS4 to them a few times), but I usually deal with one particular service advisor, Rob Chorley, who is fantastic and seems to be legendary in terms of RS knowledge. However, yesterday another service advisor dealt with me, Russel Wallis, who did an equally good job of looking after me, keeping me in the loop with progress, and generally giving me confidence that my pride & joy was in safe hands.

Even though they had my car for 2 days, they charged me no diagnostic time at all for looking at the road noise problem or for investigating the bluetooth/phone problem (which turned out to be a faulty microphone which they replaced under warranty). All it cost me was the £49.99 MOT fee, and even then they proactively gave me MOT Protection cover for next year without me having to ask. I have 2 other Audi dealers nearer to my home/work, but it's worth the extra few miles to Camberley every time in my opinion&#8230;

Well done Camberley!


----------



## Rodu (May 29, 2013)

I took my MK2 TT V6 2006 to them, they are certainly very professional and slick.

I have been quoted £1,200 to fix play in the inner join of the steering rack :? That sounds like a mighty high cost to me, for something that might just be new track rods. So, I'm off for some independent advice at SE Autoworks and will let you know how I get on.

I would love to use Camberley Audi but I might not be able to afford the wholesale parts replacements rather than localised fixes.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just spotted this part of the forum and thought I'd add my two pennies worth. My experience will balance some of the other very positive comments.

We've had a 2010 v6 coupe for over 5 years and Camberley have serviced twice. Our experience of servicing is quite indifferent although my wife (its her car) doesn't like them at all (much preferring service from prior Mini dealer).

My gripe has been with the aloof nature of their sales staff. I have been in to browse new car stock probably half a dozen times over the past 5 years and only received what I would call a courteous and professional service on one occasion.

When we recently decided we were going to take advantage of the £5,000 Audi deposit contribution and order a new car, they did respond with a Carwow quote, but were £2,000 more expensive than Epsom Audi. I went to talk to them as they had invited me to a 'special VIP' event - but admitted that they would not even meet their own Carwow quote in the VIP event.


----------



## icehot (Jun 4, 2017)

I recently (Friday 30th June) ordered a TTS from Audi Camberley.

Big thanks to Jake in Sales who has been excellent to deal with.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

Audi camberley, now Farnborough is simply superb in every way


----------

